# PRR GG-1 4935



## GG-1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aloha

Heard from a PRR SIG that 4935 was moving here is a quote from Jack



> GG-1 #4935 is to be moved sometime this week from the Pennsylvania State Railroad Museum, via the Strasburg RR and Amtrak to Union Station in Washington, D.C. Here it will be put on display as an adjutant exhibit by the Smithsonian Institute. I am totally in the dark as to when this move will be made, but apparently the Museum staff is preparing the #4935 for her trip, getting the air brakes operational and the roller bearings properly lubricated for movement. Pending inspection by the FRA and Amtrak shop forces, the transfer move will be scheduled. I look for Strasburg to use their newly acquired SW-9 to make this move as their GE 44-tonner has been side-tracked. Plus, it will probably be done at night.


If he gets more info and anyone else is interested I will add it here. Last time I saw this motor she was in excellent condition.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 22, 2008)

She looked like this in July when I was there.


----------



## Bob W (Oct 1, 2008)

10/1/08 GG1 4935 arrived today at 30th street Phila.


----------



## Pete (Oct 1, 2008)

Bob W said:


> 10/1/08 GG1 4935 arrived today at 30th street Phila.


The GG1, as well as numerous other historic engines, are in route to Union Station for the Centennial this weekend, Oct. 4-5. Levins E8's, the Southern 6900, ACL 501, just to name a few. It's an open house, Sat. from 10am-4pm, so please feel free to check it out.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 2, 2008)

The GG-1 is in DC as of this morning (10/2), I saw her coming in on the MARC today.

It was still dark, so no pictures, but she looks absolutely gorgeous!

Consist was P32 (513), 3 gondolas, 4935, 3 gondolas, P32 (514).

Can't wait until Saturday!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 2, 2008)

Pete said:


> It's an open house, *Sat. from 10am-4pm*, so please feel free to check it out.


And of course my Regional arrives Saturday at 4:25 PM! :angry:


----------

